# Tell me if my Guinea Pig set-up is right & maybe you can help!



## TeddyandAustin (Mar 25, 2012)

As you know guinea pigs are like humans in ways, they want to be intertained, they can talk to you in there own ways, and they like to play. 
My guinea pig always runs around like a maniac and jumps and everything like he's running away from a predator. Can anyone tell me why he is always scared out of his mind andd check out my set-up please and see if thats why. This is my 1st time to own a guinea pig and I got it about a week ago maybe not even a week. I'm gonna get a new tank for him today or tuesday so don't bother the fish aqerium PLUS ITS JUST A LITTLE BABY

Right side with the waterbottle









Right side with the food bowl









Its hut I made









And last is his left side with his toylet roll stuffed with Alfalfa


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

is that sticky tape? if so id be careful it doesn't get its fur caught on it as when it pulls away it will hurt him/her


----------



## TeddyandAustin (Mar 25, 2012)

purrr said:


> is that sticky tape? if so id be careful it doesn't get its fur caught on it as when it pulls away it will hurt him/her


Thanks for that, I'll make sure theres no duct tape thats loose or loose&reachable.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

For starters guinea pigs must never be housed alone and secondly is he in a glass tank???


----------



## TeddyandAustin (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes he is in a 20gal tank but I am changing that today or tuesday. I just moved to NY and I had leopard geckos but gave them away because supposively that got sick from the 3 day drive we took so I got a guinea pig and NY is very expinsive and we got a low budget. Sorry for putting it in a glass tank I clean in about every 2-3 days since it is in it "ITS ONLY BEEN IN A GLASS TANK FOR 5-7 DAYS".


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If your on a low budget why did u buy a guinea pig?
What if he becomes ill? How are you going to pay for him?
You really should have done proper research into guinea pigs as they are highly social animals that need company of there own kind.
And maybe you should've saved up for a proper indoor cage which needsto be over 120cm to house 2 guinea pigs. Plus wooden chew toys and hidey houses etc.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

blade100 said:


> For starters guinea pigs must never be housed alone and secondly is he in a glass tank???


yeah i left my comment to just the sticky tape as am in a grumpy mood and dont want to get banned :lol:

but agree with above tanks are no good for them, and they are better kept in groups i used to keep my females with a male when breeding then with there daughters after that and i have kept brothers together my single breeding male was kept with a bunny, they don't like being alone (no female was over bred, and all babies had homes before a female was bred from)


----------



## TeddyandAustin (Mar 25, 2012)

blade100 said:


> If your on a low budget why did u buy a guinea pig?
> What if he becomes ill? How are you going to pay for him?
> You really should have done proper research into guinea pigs as they are highly social animals that need company of there own kind.
> And maybe you should've saved up for a proper indoor cage which needsto be over 120cm to house 2 guinea pigs. Plus wooden chew toys and hidey houses etc.


1st its not gonna become ILL.. my guinea pig is potty trained and if I wanted I could make it a restroom place.

2nd Your really over dermatic where I got the guinea pig it was housed with 4 others in a littler cage than mine so I think I can go get a wired cage about the same size and go get another guinea pig and nothing will be wrong.

3rd glass cages are not used for 1 thing "Venalation" and if I clean my cage about 3 times a week I think its gonna be okay for another 3 days in a glass aquirum.

4th I did my research.. I just don't think it will hurt/harm him to be in a glass aqurium for about a week and if there is it wont hurt him now since I am getting the cage today or tuesday as I said that I think 3 times now.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

if you had done your research you would know that glass tanks are no good not even for a few days,
try reading this Guinea Pig, Guinea Pig, Cavies, Cavy


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can you see into the future? How do you know he won't become ill? He could get a fungal infection or respiratory infections?

And if he was housed with other guinea pigs why didn't u take a friend for him as well? Who is going to talk to now? Guinea pigs constantly Squeak and make noises to communicate to each other.

Do you also know that they need 80% hay in ther diet along with a good quality pellet mix?
And that they can't make there own vitamin C and that they need lots of raw vegetables?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

guineas should NEVER be housed in a glass tank, they need ventalaion, also it is MUCH too small, you need atleast 8ft square of floor space, he also needs a friend


----------



## TeddyandAustin (Mar 25, 2012)

I am getting 3 other males and a cage today so now you can kiss my shoe.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor guy sounds so scared. 3 males will probably fight once they hit maturity, you need a cage at least 4ft x 2ft for 2 piggies, you also need to give them plenty of free range time minimum 4 hours a day but preferably 24/7 access to a penned area. As there not the easiest pet to litter train this can get quite messy. Also I cant see any hay in your photos, piggies need hay at the main part of their diet


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

TeddyandAustin said:


> I am getting 3 other males and a cage today so now you can kiss my shoe.


Wow you sound really mature


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Guinea pigs are naturally scared of things that move...it might be something coming to eat them. Your piggie should settle down a little and maybe allow you to approach it closer over time but like I said they are naturally afraid as it is the only defence they have.

This is what my guinea pigs live in and there are only 2 of them living in it.


They dont need a high cage as they won't jump out. A glass tank is a really bad idea for a guinea pig. They love to run and jump.

Havent bothered trying to litter train mine as they crap everywhere lol

Why are you asking for advice if you already know all the answers? Seems rather confusing


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Guinea pigs are naturally scared of things that move...it might be something coming to eat them. Your piggie should settle down a little and maybe allow you to approach it closer over time but like I said they are naturally afraid as it is the only defence they have.
> 
> This is what my guinea pigs live in and there are only 2 of them living in it.
> 
> ...


Hey I was just wondering where did you get your C&C from? Mine have a c&c pen but I don't have enough connectors to go around the top of the cage, have strung it together at the moment but the connectors would be a lot better. I can't seem to find anywhere that will send the connections without the caging squares.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

swatton42 said:


> Hey I was just wondering where did you get your C&C from? Mine have a c&c pen but I don't have enough connectors to go around the top of the cage, have strung it together at the moment but the connectors would be a lot better. I can't seem to find anywhere that will send the connections without the caging squares.


'Grendle enterprises' on Amazon.co.uk. I paid £43 for 26 panels including plenty of connectors and a bundle of cable ties and that was postage included too. fast delivery aswell. I got mine 2 days after ordering. Well packaged and there's a link for cage building ideas on the box.

I've replaced most of the connectors for cable ties actually as it makes it easier to move when cleaning. I like to lift the whole thing and clean under to be sure.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> 'Grendle enterprises' on Amazon.co.uk. I paid £43 for 26 panels including plenty of connectors and a bundle of cable ties and that was postage included too. fast delivery aswell. I got mine 2 days after ordering. Well packaged and there's a link for cage building ideas on the box.
> 
> I've replaced most of the connectors for cable ties actually as it makes it easier to move when cleaning. I like to lift the whole thing and clean under to be sure.


Thanks hun!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

TeddyandAustin said:


> 1st its not gonna become ILL.. my guinea pig is potty trained and if I wanted I could make it a restroom place.
> 
> Wow, how can you tell that? Can I share your secret please?
> 
> ...


Don't know why I bother sometimes but, my answers to your mature argument are in red


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

TeddyandAustin said:


> I am getting 3 other males and a cage today so now you can kiss my shoe.


Did you want advice and opinions or did you just want to be told everything you were doing is ok?


----------



## Judge Judy (Mar 26, 2012)

TeddyandAustin said:


> I am getting 3 other males and a cage today so now you can kiss my shoe.


On your BEST day you're not as smart as I am on my worst day


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, you ask for opinions and advice, yet you argue against it?
Anyhow, I hope all gets sorted correctly for your guinea pig.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

The title of the thread:

Tell me if my Guinea Pig set-up is right

The answer:

No


----------

